# Orange



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

My recent build What do you think? It's a Rainshadow 1509 <a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6ecfa85c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6ecfa85c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps6ecfa85c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice.

John


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking clean. Nice wrap


----------

